# Still looking for a used raft



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

rogvandall said:


> I am interested in purchasing a 14 ft. Self bailing raft. Prefer hyside or nrs.
> Ty
> Rog


Your best bet would be to watch craiglsist. There are always rafts for sale, with the best bargains generally coming on in mid-winter. Be patient and you'll get a good raft at a good price.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

*used raft*

Don't limit the search on 2 brands. Aire ,Maravia ,Sotar are also great boats. Some have 10 year warrenty (Aire) Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

jpbay said:


> Don't limit the search on 2 brands. Aire ,Maravia ,Sotar are also great boats. Some have 10 year warrenty (Aire) Good luck on the hunt!


Except i think he wants hypalon


----------



## liftedlimo (Aug 3, 2012)

Brand new NRS boat for 1800 bucks. Gotta watch those clearence sales. CL had some crazy prices on old ratty gear. But you have to keep watching every day.


----------



## mtnkasper (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got a 2004 nrs expedition 14' I'm selling. Still need to clean her up, but great boat. 3 thwarts, patch kit, bag. Was thinking $2000.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

You should put that on classifieds, too bad I just left missoula, but I have friends there.


----------



## liftedlimo (Aug 3, 2012)

mtnkasper said:


> I've got a 2004 nrs expedition 14' I'm selling. Still need to clean her up, but great boat. 3 thwarts, patch kit, bag. Was thinking $2000.


Sounds like a good deal! I would of purchased this from you if I would of seen it. Maybe I still will.. Hmmm... Any link to pictures?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Check the NRS website gear swap. I have bought & sold good stuff there.


----------



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

*used 14' raft*

We at the BOC have a used Hyside raft on sale, with frame, oars, ready to hit the river. Please see:
Boulder Outdoor Center Products by Hyside Outfitter Pro 143ft Selfbailing Raft Row Package

Sorry, we do not have an image of the used boat yet. Working on it.
Eric 303-444-8420


----------

